# Can anyone recommend a compact folding clothes airer



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We use a clothes airer to dry clothes on sites which don't allow washing lines and sites with no suitable trees.

We tried one that hung over the top of the side window, but don't like leaving the van on site with a window even slightly open.

The we spotted something like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sunncamp-...ltDomain_3&hash=item2a10abcc6b#ht_1160wt_1031

It folded up quite well, but didn't fit in our over cab space, so had to live alongside the loo, where it occasionally got in the way. However, it was also flimsy and broke while putting it up during our first camping trip of 2012.

We want something that is sturdy enough to take our usage and is compact enough to fit in our van. Is this too much to ask? Has anyone used a good airer? I've searched MHF, but can't find another post that has recommendations.

Thanks
CandA


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CandA said:


> We tried one that hung over the top of the side window, but don't like leaving the van on site with a window even slightly open.


We've got one designed for a window as well- like this:

Clothes dryer

but we use it suspended from the bike rack. It fits perfectly and, because the back of the van is usually against a hedge or wall, it's not so obvious on the sites that don't like washing outside.

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have the same airer that is in your link and have found it to be very good.It folds down nicely and stores under the bed and is more stable than any other clothes drier we have had.(and that's quite a few).

On windy days we peg it down but most of the time it is fine.If we only have a few smalls to dry then the rear bike rack comes into play,going along with the theme that most things in a motorhome should be dual purpose if possible.  

I am not sure without looking if ours is the same Sunncamp model as in the e bay link but it is certainly a very similar design.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you looked at the rotary airer, stands when folded 79cm .Towsure sell them,but i sure you will find them on e`bay.

Les








Edit...spelling mistake


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for ideas.

We clearly went wrong when we bought the van - due to the full height double doors at the back, no one makes a bike rack to fit, so the bikes are on a tow bar bike rack. We've found this wonderful, but it doesn't have the same dual purpose of clothes dryer, although it does mean we don't have to find a tree to chain the bikes up to.

Les - have you tried the rotary drier? Is this what you mean?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vango-3-Arm-Clothes-Dryer/dp/B001VG5DYA

79cms would fit in our over cab and might be worth a thought, but expensive if we get it wrong.

CandA


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

CandA said:


> We want something that is sturdy enough to take our usage and is compact enough to fit in our van. Is this too much to ask? Has anyone used a good airer? I've searched MHF, but can't find another post that has recommendations.
> 
> Thanks
> CandA


We bought one of these from Towsure:
http://www.towsure.com/product/Lightweight_Aluminium_Rotary_Clothes_Airer
It is very useful, though it does need pegging down with the pegs provided. It comes in a carry bag and is small enough to fit in our overhead locker ok.

Dave G.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We use one of these with the extension 'wings' removed.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ikea-Clothes-Airer-Dryer-BNIP-/370552528046#ht_500wt_949

It folds quite flat for storage and holds a fair bit of washing.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

CandA said:


> Thanks for ideas.
> 
> We clearly went wrong when we bought the van - due to the full height double doors at the back, no one makes a bike rack to fit, so the bikes are on a tow bar bike rack. We've found this wonderful, but it doesn't have the same dual purpose of clothes dryer, although it does mean we don't have to find a tree to chain the bikes up to.
> 
> ...


Not tried yet ,but was very impressed with them last year while on a camp site .they can be pegged down if the wind gets up and look very sturdy.
Les


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I use 10 meters of twine.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

we bought one from Dunelm, its a rotary which comes with a storage bag, it folds down and then splits into two, to fit in the bag, we are very pleased with it, I think it was about 
£10.

Jacqui


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Got ours at Tesco on offer, cant remember the name but grey with blue plastic trim.

We use it on site with ground pegs holding it down

Hope that helps

DJ


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

*bike rack for rear doors*

not the answer to your question but our van (Fiat) has full height double doors and the Fiamma rack fits and allows both doors to open

Paul


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

hi
i have one of these, same as the one on ebay a Royal Washing Line Compact For Caravan Motorhome from amazon. it folds up perfectly and u find it easier to put it up upside down first until you have screwed the bit in the middle together then flip it over, great for large items like towels. i can fit 4 large bath towels on the top cords and other items on the smaller ones. really good buy as i use it a lot at home too when the weather is bad.

ann :wink:


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

hi
i have one of these, same as the one on ebay a Royal Washing Line Compact For Caravan Motorhome from amazon. it folds up perfectly and u find it easier to put it up upside down first until you have screwed the bit in the middle together then flip it over, great for large items like towels. i can fit 4 large bath towels on the top cords and other items on the smaller ones. really good buy as i use it a lot at home too when the weather is bad.

ann :wink:


----------

